# Emergency - anyone want a dog?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So, someone...  has a friend that he gave my number to a while back and I assisted in her getting this dog home from a friend who had to go on emergency leave and then didnt come back. Well, the neighbors called the cops and said the angels are not visiting their home because of the dog and the cops agree that its not right to cause angels not to go to the neighbors home. So.... does anyone want/need/will take/PLEASE HELP A DOG OUT... Like the cops told her to just dump the dog as it can not stay even tonight (I so dislike this place). She is going to a friends to keep it one night there. But then ??? I do not like the thought that there is no hope for this dog  

It is a beauitful redish golden retriever. Well mannered dog. If anyone can think of a solution, please let me know.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

That's awful Jynxy, I would take poochey on in a heart beat if my job would let me but I would be away far to often in about 6 months time. I wish you the very best of luck and will ask some people I know who keep more sociable hours than me.

What a terrible attitude from the Police and Neighbours!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

What is an Angel in this context - I am crap at reading between the lines.......


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

sandypool said:


> What is an Angel in this context - I am crap at reading between the lines.......


She means that literally!

In Islam, some circles say that keeping a dog without any reason is cause enough for angels not to visit your abode (Although this is a much debatable topic). I'm a Muslim but we've always had the ******s at some point or the other and thank God, haven't had any negativity so far! I've always loved dogs and as far as I've been taught, only when they're wet are they impure.

And Jynx, really sorry to hear that. We're already entertaining a rescued puppy who's not a puppy anymore lol! Would definitely have considered the ******. How abouts posting up an advert on the K9 Friends facebook page? Worth a shot 'eh?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

She is a muslim girl, live in Sharjah, around all muslims. That is literally what the neighbor has been telling her parents. Then today, the neighbors called the police, and that is literally what the neighbors told the cops. The neighbor said she has dreams that the angels said they will not visit because they have a dog living next to them. The police agreed and its not right for her to cause her so much anguish and the dog has to go, tonight. 

She is taking it to a friends apartment tonight but the friend leaves in the am and says the dog can not stay there. So, in the morning, she has to do something with the dog. 

I guess she could do as was told by the cops, and just throw it out. These kind of little things, just weigh on my heart about this place.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I will go post right now on facebook if it allowed on their page! Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This is one of the biggest things I hate about Dubai! I have friends who kept telling me repeatedly how the angels would not visit my house because of my dog. Really wish I could help you Jynx because it breaks my heart to see anything happen to animals in general. If she throws him away, that'll be the end of the road for him. I suggest you have your friend call K9 tomorrow morning and see if she can drop him off there temporarily till she finds a good enough solution.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

After watching "Legion" surely we want something to keep the Angels away!

Wow interesting to learn something new each day, but I feel the "******" might be getting the bum rap in this case.



> only when they're wet are they impure.


That's quite believable - wet dog smell makes me feel quite ill but, like you, I love Dogs and have been willing to cope!


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

sandypool said:


> After watching "Legion" surely we want something to keep the Angels away!
> 
> Wow interesting to learn something new each day, but I feel the "******" might be getting the bum rap in this case.


lol I totally did not mean it like that but now you say it...


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

No no I know what you mean. I call my Nephews the little ******s but I love them all the same - though I quite like giving them back to my Brother at the end of the day.

Jynxgirl, if it gets to the point that the only option is to turn the poor thing loose I could offer a free dog sitting until something more permanent comes up, though I am not sure how I would pick pooch up as I am not in Dubs (Live in Al Ain). I couldn't bare the thought of the poor thing being thrown out - especially as it sounds as if it is a fellow Ginger.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If she/I/facebook people/dubizzle/whatever else, do not come up with something in the morning, she might take that assistance. 

I am a dog snob. This dog is a very well bred golden. He has tight feed, a good backline and has a wonderful looking head, thick how a golden is suppose to be. Absolutely beautiful red toned full coat. I hope someone will take him.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you contacted K9 Friends to see if they can find a foster home?

::: K9 FRIENDS :::dogs, dog, dog shelter, K9 friends, kennel, dog sponsor, kennel club, pedigree dogs,protect and rehome dogs, foster homes,lost & found dogs, vet, dubai, UAE, Middle East, Arabia

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just when you think this place couldn't be anymore backward.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

How old? How many owners has he had? Poor thing...the only problem with helping you on the short-term is that it brings attachment, and that makes it impossible to load him on to someone else....good luck


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> She is a muslim girl, live in Sharjah, around all muslims. That is literally what the neighbor has been telling her parents. Then today, the neighbors called the police, and that is literally what the neighbors told the cops. The neighbor said she has dreams that the angels said they will not visit because they have a dog living next to them. The police agreed and its not right for her to cause her so much anguish and the dog has to go, tonight.
> 
> She is taking it to a friends apartment tonight but the friend leaves in the am and says the dog can not stay there. So, in the morning, she has to do something with the dog.
> 
> I guess she could do as was told by the cops, and just throw it out. These kind of little things, just weigh on my heart about this place.


I am sorry about mislead you was given... Actually in Islam dog is considered a ... not very clean animal, meaning that if man or woman was touched by the dog, they should wash for a pray again... As you imagine it cause many inconveniences, that's why you don't find too many dogs in this countries. I don't know a single muslim who has a dog.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know a lot of muslims who have dogs Ella, out here as well as in India. And many of them confirmed to me that dogs are considered unclean and more specifically, angels will not visit my home if I keep a dog.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I know a lot of muslims who have dogs Ella, out here as well as in India. And many of them confirmed to me that dogs are considered unclean and more specifically, angels will not visit my home if I keep a dog.


as I said, I personally don't know any


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I know a lot of muslims who have dogs Ella, out here as well as in India. And many of them confirmed to me that dogs are considered unclean and more specifically, angels will not visit my home if I keep a dog.


Why would angels visit your home anyway? they're probably scared off by the thick blue cigarette smoke that hangs over it rather than the mutt.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Why would angels visit your home anyway? they're probably scared off by the thick blue cigarette smoke that hangs over it rather than the mutt.


Gulf News Headlines tomorrow;

Springs covered by unknown hue of blue smoke - Pamela blamed


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You guys are terribly harsh...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You're not telling me a well looked after dog is 'dirtier' than a camel, have you ever smelled one of those things?

Anyway, I thought we should love all of God's creations?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> You're not telling me a well looked after dog is 'dirtier' than a camel, have you ever smelled one of those things?
> 
> What are you doing with a camel in your lounge room .....?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

stewart said:


> Gavtek said:
> 
> 
> > You're not telling me a well looked after dog is 'dirtier' than a camel, have you ever smelled one of those things?
> ...


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> You're not telling me a well looked after dog is 'dirtier' than a camel, have you ever smelled one of those things?
> 
> Anyway, I thought we should love all of God's creations?


camel does not live inside the house, thus they don't touch the camel before the prays, i thought it was so easy to get it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What is wrong with touching an animal that you love and care for? Like Gavtek mentioned, we're taught to love all of God's creations and the last time I checked, all living beings were created by God!
I love my dog and don't care if others don't. To me, my DOG is my ANGEL!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Why would angels visit your home anyway? they're probably scared off by the thick blue cigarette smoke that hangs over it rather than the mutt.


Just FYI, my cigarette smoke is GREY. And you and Stewy are indeed being very harsh by singling me out of the entire lot of smokers! Luckily for you, I don't give a damn. You are entitled to your opinion and it's my prerogative to just ignore it!  
Funny headline though Stewy...besides YOU are my neighbour and I'm pretty sure I read in one of your posts that you smoked too! :smokin:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> What is wrong with touching an animal that you love and care for? Like Gavtek mentioned, we're taught to love all of God's creations and the last time I checked, all living beings were created by God!
> I love my dog and don't care if others don't. To me, my DOG is my ANGEL!!


well, if you read Old Testament you will find out that camel and rabbit are prohibited to be touched, so it's not only in Islam... there might be some reason behind but i am not educated enough on this subject to comment.... i say what i read about, i didn't go deep into research... maybe i should though...
and nobody minds you loving your dog but it doesn't mean that everyone else should, does it? i love dogs and cats, but not in my house...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe when they say "touch", they actually mean "sh*g"?? 
I don't know, I'm no Theological scholar. I pray to God and love all living things equally. 
Do angels even exist??


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Funny headline though Stewy...besides YOU are my neighbour and I'm pretty sure I read in one of your posts that you smoked too! :smokin:


You are very observant Pamy.
Yes I do but am giving up again very soon, I dont enjoy it.
So I am adding to your cloud above us


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> well, if you read Old Testament you will find out that camel and rabbit are prohibited to be touched.


crazy stuff! what about polar bears, do they have any significance


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> crazy stuff! what about polar bears, do they have any significance


You are suffering from "Lost" withdrawal symptoms, aren't you? :eyebrows:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

jander13 said:


> crazy stuff! what about polar bears, do they have any significance


What about Kangaroos? They are just a huge rabbit


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> What about Kangaroos? They are just a huge rabbit
> View attachment 2206


What about koalas? They are just little teddy bears....with extremely sharp claws!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

As long as I can touch sheep I'm happy.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

They aren't


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP knows cos he tried to touch them!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So.. the dog is still at my fricken house. I went in early and did stuff.. and came back and still the dog is here!!!!! I took a sick day as she told me at 8:22 she would come get the dog. I waited the entire day. Have not slept... Do people just really not care about others time here?? She never bothered to call all of yesterday. And now said she was sending the dog to germany and would come get it. I waited and waited and waited. 

This girl is driving me crazy. I dislike people who say one thing and do another. And people who dump animals off on someone and then act like they are coming to get it, and dont. Don't pick up their phone, avoid you, etc etc and more etc. 

I left the dog for like five hours as all i did was drive to work and get a new card thing and back... and the dog ate a camera bag, the pot holders, tore apart is new retractable leash, ate a cord to a sony mp3, and chewed a baseball cap all up 

Oh gosh.... never help people!!!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> well, if you read Old Testament you will find out that camel and rabbit are prohibited to be touched


The old Testement is so passé though...

Plus I tried to read it once and it contradicted itself in the first 5 pages, something about saying man shall only live for 125 years and then some dude being 175 - continuity wasn't the Roman publishers biggest thing I guess


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I left the dog for like five hours as all i did was drive to work and get a new card thing and back... and the dog ate a camera bag, the pot holders, tore apart is new retractable leash, ate a cord to a sony mp3, and chewed a baseball cap all up
> 
> Oh gosh.... never help people!!!!


I thought you said it was well mannered  - mind you I don't own any of my furniture - you can have it if you like for him to chew!

You will get many brownie points from the Kitchen God though (he looks after Karma).


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You are suffering from "Lost" withdrawal symptoms, aren't you?


I really am, couldn't sleep last night. Feels like I just ended a long relationship.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is a puppy, stuck in a one bedroom apartment. No where to play, has no toys of its own, except the big teddy bear I gave him that he literally takes along with him all over the apartment and sleeps with in the chair. 

For an 8 month old retriever, he is great. They are of course very very very very active dogs. Saint bernards have like 1/1000th the amount of energy of this dog. I am not a retriever fan, that is for sure!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhh I see, still sounds like a gorgeous dog though. Love Retrievers and Labs but Boxers are my favourite - we had one as a kid awesome thing, mad as a hatter.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sandypool said:


> Ahhh I see, still sounds like a gorgeous dog though. Love Retrievers and Labs but Boxers are my favourite - we had one as a kid awesome thing, mad as a hatter.


OMG! Sandypool, I was just about to type out a post saying that if you think a Retriever has energy, you haven't met a Boxer! I absolutely love boxers and have one right now!  He's just such a big slobbery old softie! He's 9 and a half years old now so has gotten quiet lately. But he is and always will be my baby!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Best Dog Ever. Fact. Well mine was. All legs and slober with minimal brains - much like me on a Thursday night.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

After not sleeping yesterday, waiting on her to come after texting me mutliple times that she was on her way, I finally gave up and went to do something I had to do. I came home to more chewed up stuff even though I thought I had puppy proofed my apartment pretty well. I left the key under my mat and she promised she would come get the dog. I decided against working and took a sick day. She never bothered to text or call to let me know she didnt come get the dog. I sent a multiple asking if she was. At 6am, I decided to send her a message that he was going to k9 friends. I called at 9 and they are coming to pick them up. It is not my dog but I will give them a donation for getting him even though I know the dog will be adopted VERY quickly out as its a beautiful purebred dog and a lot of people showed interest. Just the better route as they will try to make sure he is going to a good home who is equipped to handle him. 

K9 friends are being great. If you interested in a dog, please do not hesitate to call them and set up an appointment!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That lady doesn't deserve the dog. It's a good thing he's out of her hands and the pup is lucky he ended up with you, because otherwise, he'd just have been tossed to the side of the road like countless other unfortunate ones. K9 Friends is very good and I do hope he gets adopted soon. If she does call you back, ask her to clean up soon because I hear the angels are on their way!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think what upsets me so much is the absolute lack of care for others. No care for the dog itself. She handed the dog over to me monday night with a broken chain that is a walking chain but I think they used to keep him locked up on. Its 6 ft long!!! It didnt have the cloth hand area as he chewed it up. The snap to hook him up was broke. They strung it thru his leather collar and just held on to the other end. It hurt your hand really bad. I cant imagine he was walked that much even though she told me how much she loved walking him. No bowls, no food, no toys. He loves his teddy bear from that first night and sleeps with it and walks around with it. He was fed a chicken breast for dinner and breakfast. He is underweight and doesnt like dog food as never had it. To feed a raw diet, there is alot more to it then just giving a dog a chicken breast. Poor thing. 

She would call me a few times everyday to let me know she was coming (waking me) and then text me a few times to drag it out and me not give the dog away. I sleep during the day!!! Why do that?? Why bother to lie and wake someone up to tell them you are coming when you really are not? The bad thing is I was told that any time they give or being told they were on their way, is just hog wash for middle eastern people as they have a different time schedule that they follow. It kind of drilled it in this wish washy time frame and lapse of care of other peoples time. I am used to someone telling me a time and that being the time. Its very frustrating. But at least this is coming to an end and K9 friends is able to assist.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And they wonder why no angels visit their home. It's not the innocent dog's fault, it's because they lack basic human respect and decency. Makes me sick!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

all i can help is to stick the memo near the lift in my building if you send it to me by email... my neighbors found abandoned cat with broken leg, cured the cat in the clinic but couldn't keep him as they were moving out of UAE in 2 months, they put A4 ads at the lift and in 2-3 weeks they found a good family for the cat, let's try to do the same...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynx

I am happy to 'break the rules' and put up a post on here to try and get the poor dog a home. Have you a photo?

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Jynx
> 
> I am happy to 'break the rules' and put up a post on here to try and get the poor dog a home. Have you a photo?
> 
> -


:clap2: i am sure with your efforts, ladies, poor animal will get the best house


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A person from the organization is coming to get him in a bit. I will send a few emails to those who have shown interest in him. The good part is that they will neuter him prior to placement. He will be adopt very quickly.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> A person from the organization is coming to get him in a bit. I will send a few emails to those who have shown interest in him. The good part is that they will neuter him prior to placement. He will be adopt very quickly.


I believe K9's website shows many of the animals they have for adoption. Both they and Feline Friends do a great job. :clap2:

-


----------

